# It's Birthday Time!



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

'Appy Birthday to You!
'Appy Birthday to You!
'Appy Birthday dear Jan!
'Appy Birthday to You!


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Nobody sang happy birthday for me two weeks ago...


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

Aww thank you Klavierspieler


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

itywltmt said:


> Nobody sang happy birthday for me two weeks ago...


Consider yourself lucky! Have you ever heard us sing?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Happy Birthday Jan!


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Jan'a, Jan'a, bofana!! Happy Birthday to thee!!


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

It's just turned my birthday too! 






























































/only kidding. I just want a cake.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

A local bakery makes Black Forest cake weekly. Small ones (7"") and only $1 per inch. Excellent test of willpower.

I have a 'birthday' approximately once per month. I haven't kept track, but I think I am ~130 in chronological + cake years.

Happy Birthday, Jan. And many Happy Cakes to come.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Happy birthday, Jan! And may you continue to enjoy gorgeous music for many years to come!


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Happy birthday to you, Jan!


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

I wasn't expecting so many replies .

You all made me smile  Thank you.


----------

